# Making of a currency box



## ianhaw (Feb 24, 2011)

*1*

Hi All

I thought I would share a WIP of a commission I made last year. It was a currency box and was made to hold notes on one side and an inner lid is opened to reveal the coin section. The inside of the inner lid had an area to hold passport and credit cards. It was fitted with 2 locks for a partnership.

The box was made from walnut and the motif on the lid was from curly maple. Lined in green suede and fitted with good quality hardware.

The exterior was french polished.

Enjoy

Ian

Part1


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

ianhaw said:


> *1*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> ...


2 locks won't keep one of them from stealing the box.
Who cares about the money.

Lee


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

ianhaw said:


> *1*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a cool vacuum press, must really give a nice and precise clamp to the veneer, just getting into some of the veneer work, Your sharing this info is appreciated, thanks


----------



## ianhaw (Feb 24, 2011)

*2*

Part2


----------



## ianhaw (Feb 24, 2011)

*3*

Part3


----------



## ianhaw (Feb 24, 2011)

*4*

Part4


----------



## ianhaw (Feb 24, 2011)

*5*

Part5


----------



## ianhaw (Feb 24, 2011)

*6*

Part6


----------



## ianhaw (Feb 24, 2011)

*7*

Part7


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

ianhaw said:


> *7*
> 
> Part7


Wow, amazing. I loved every bit. It's great to see one of the master at work.

The detail is …....beyond words.

Thanks a lot Ian


----------

